# Burnt/melted fusebox



## atill93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've read about a lot of people having this issue and i still have not been able to find a solution...

On my 2003 VW Bug, the alternator cable has burnt up the fuse box that sits on top of the battery but only the terminal where the alternator cable connects. It's as though the alternator cable is getting too hot and/or has too much voltage running through it. Surprisingly, the fuse hasn't blown but the box has melted and the wire is burnt up

This happened once already and now it is has happened again. after I discovered it the first time, I replaced the alternator with a Bosch premium alternator rated for my car and also replaced the alternator wire and the fuse box. About 8 months have gone by and the car was having no issues until one day on the way home it showed signs of a low/drained battery and sure enough I discovered the fusebox was burnt up again and the bad connection was preventing the car from charging properly

Why does this keep happening and how do i fix it!?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Common issue; the key, is finding the source of the problem. Most common issues; are components, that are failing causing a draw (e.g. cooling fans) or the charge cable itself, has too much resistance. Here are some threads; discussing the problem and making your own cable from the alternator to the fuse panel, is a fix without having to buy a new one from vw, which is made from inferior materials. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...7-2000-beetle-alternator-wiring-question.html 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...battery-fuse-box-melting-04-new-beetle-2.html

A company; has made better improved alternator/battery wiring harnesses and cables, so that is another solution, if you do not want to make it yourself. You could also; use their cables, as a guide to make one yourself or have a local supplier, make one for you. 

http://innovativewiring.com/?page_id=161

As for the cooling fans; you might see, if they spin freely or if the bearings are failing/dragging, causing a draw. 

Standard Motor Products; has made improved engineered fuse panel but you must fix the reason for the failure or it will melt again: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...se-box-aftermarket-replacement-techsmart.html

Video discussing replacement of the harness/fusebox and what the stock harness, looks like. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-DX1WgmN_w


----------

